# KG 461 vs. 555 Ride Quality



## idland (Feb 8, 2006)

How would you Look experts describe the ride of the KG 461 vs. the 555. Is the 461 stiffer? 555 of course is lighter. Think it's possible to build a 51cm 461 right around the 17 pound mark? If you have a 461 around that weight, what's it speced with?

Cheers
-Ian


----------



## pitt83 (Apr 1, 2003)

*I have the exact experience you seek*

I bought a 461 in 2002. Loved the bike. The fit was perfect for me. I had a real bad crash in August 2005. The only visible damage to the frame was a small star crack in the paint at the HT/DT junction. I had a hard time convincing insurance adjusters that it was damaged at all, but I required 27 stitches from the impact. I knew the frame was shot.

I replaced it with a 2005 555. The 555 fits identically (no surprise as it's identical geometry). The HM carbon is MUCH stiffer. It accelerates like a rocket. Simply amazing power transfer.

Your specific questions:
1.) Weight. My 461 was a portly build at 19lbs. The 555 is 16 1/2. I did swap nothing except wheels and brakes between the builds, so it's not a direct comparison. 

2.) Specs: 461 was Ultegra triple, Easton EC90 bar, deda magic stem, deda blackstick post, ultegra triple FD and RD, ultegra brakes. DA triple 9sp shifters Wheels were Ultegra hubs, 14/15DB spokes laced 32H 3X to Velocity Aeroheads.

The 555 has those same wheels and brakes, but an FSA compact CF double, FSA compact FD, DA 10sp RD, ITM white carbon fiber seatpost, stem and bar. DA double 9sp shifters and drivetrain.

Overall, I liked the 461 better for longer rides. 120mi in a day; you'd feel it by the end, but it was comfortable. The compliance of the HM fiber 555 makes it a tighter, more "sports car" like ride. Depends on application and my longest ride on the 555 is only 1 60 miler, so it could have been the day I was having versus the bike. It's perfect on the 10-40miler Saturday afternoon get aways.

Both are excellent bikes. You can't pick wrong assuming the fit is good for you.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*a few ounces lighter...*

The 555 is only 200 grames lighter than the 461, so it won't make a huge difference in the total build weight. The weight for the 461 is 1850 grams (4.07 lbs) with the fork, compared to 1645 grams for the 555.

Why worry about the weight so much? A few ounces won't make you ride any faster, unless you consider a few seconds on a 2-3 hours ride "faster". Build it with the group and parts you want and ride it. I've got two seasons on my 461. It's one of the best frames I'd owned and I've owned several much more expensive frames (including two C-40's). Mine's a mix of Chorus, Record, Mavic Ksyrium wheels and FSA cranks.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

pitt83 said:


> The HM carbon is MUCH stiffer. It accelerates like a rocket. Simply amazing power transfer.
> 
> 
> > I changed the triple on my '04 461 to a compact crank and it also accelerates much better. Its a shame the 461 was discontinued but I'm sure the 555 is a great bike too.


----------



## Troy16 (Jan 2, 2003)

Agreed. Any amateur rider who thinks a 1/2 lb or even a full lb or two is gonna somehow make them ride much faster or climb lots faster is a loon. Lots of guys think they can purchase big jumps in performance, but the engine remains the same.


----------

